# Fire TV software update and an unrelated question



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I just noticed a software update for Fire TV, to 5.2.1.0. Looks like it adds features to Alexa, among other things:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201497590

Now for my question. Every time I use the Fire TV I need to log into my account. I may use the box once a week or several times a week, I still need to log in before I can use it. A bit of a pain. I looked around the settings and didn't see anywhere that I could stay logged in. Is it supposed to stay logged in? My ISP is ATT, and they seem to shut down service for a minute or two every day, so maybe that could be causing it.
Does anyone else need to log in every time, or is it a local problem here? Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> I just noticed a software update for Fire TV, to 5.2.1.0. Looks like it adds features to Alexa, among other things:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201497590
> 
> ...


I can't remember the last time I had to log in; I have the stick.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a Fire TV.  Been using it more lately to watch season 2 of Netflix' Bloodline and Grace & Frankie.  Don't need to log in.  Don't remember the last time.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

We've been using it a lot more lately to watch MLB.TV and don't remember ever having to log in for that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> I just noticed a software update for Fire TV, to 5.2.1.0. Looks like it adds features to Alexa, among other things:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201497590
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, do you have to log into your Amazon account or your Netflix account....

Betsy


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just to be clear, do you have to log into your Amazon account or your Netflix account....
> 
> Betsy


Sorry for not making it clearer. I have to log into our Amazon account. It's sounding like it's being caused by the ATT disruption of service every day. We're getting rid of them in a couple of months, so I won't worry about it for now. Unless you maybe have the Amazon Phone number/email address handy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> Sorry for not making it clearer. I have to log into our Amazon account. It's sounding like it's being caused by the ATT disruption of service every day. We're getting rid of them in a couple of months, so I won't worry about it for now. Unless you maybe have the Amazon Phone number/email address handy.


I thought that was what you meant, but when I was trying to research it, I found a lot of people who kept getting logged out of their Netflix account, so thought I'd ask.

*Amazon US*
In the US: 1-866-321-8851
International: 1-206-266-0927.

If you look at the top of the Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting forum, the customer service links are there.

Betsy


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks, everyone (and especially Betsy) for the answers. Apparently my Fire TV is not acting normal. It just started doing this lately so I'm not sure it's an ATT-related problem either. I emailed Fire TV support and will pass along whatever I learn from Amazon. Thanks again!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The phone number I have for Amazon Video / Fire TV support is 888-802-3080.

My ISP is AT&T U-verse.  Knock on wood, no problems with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> The phone number I have for Amazon Video / Fire TV support is 888-802-3080.
> 
> My ISP is AT&T U-verse. Knock on wood, no problems with it.


Thanks for posting this!

Betsy


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay, I just got home from work. I had emailed support this morning. They emailed back that it would be best to call them, as it's much easier to troubleshoot a problem on the phone rather than emails. 
So guess what. Since installing the software update yesterday morning, the login problem has not reoccurred! I had my wife using it all morning. I've been using it all afternoon. Not one hiccup. Yay for me! Guess it was just a glitch somewhere. Now I guess I'll email support back and let them know it's all good now.
Sorry for all the trouble!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> Okay, I just got home from work. I had emailed support this morning. They emailed back that it would be best to call them, as it's much easier to troubleshoot a problem on the phone rather than emails.
> So guess what. Since installing the software update yesterday morning, the login problem has not reoccurred! I had my wife using it all morning. I've been using it all afternoon. Not one hiccup. Yay for me! Guess it was just a glitch somewhere. Now I guess I'll email support back and let them know it's all good now.
> Sorry for all the trouble!


Yay, glad it's working. Good that you posted--someone else might have had a problem. I wasn't aware there was an update and need to make sure my stick has the latest software!

Betsy


----------

